# Me new EDC. The Poly Lil' Plinker from Simple-Shot



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

(GRRRRRR! MY* !!!)

Hi Guys,

The Chalice needs no introduction. I think I have finally found the adult frame that fills all my needs both aesthetically and functionally.

Anyway, I decided to order the slightly smaller Lil' Plinker as a nearly indestructible EDC.

It's just perfect. I kind of avoid poly these days as it is so slippery, but the nature of the design locks it in. The 5/8ths thickness is ideal. The band grooves are generous.

I have medium-large hands with fat fingers and it feels like it was designed with me in mind.

It is so small and slim I have to triple check sometimes to make sure it is still in my pocket -even in office attire.

I love it so much I have ordered a second one. Despite having made a couple of Chalices in wood. I don't think one could do better for $20. For anything from a beginner's first frame to a lifer looking for a compact edc.

With a unit of DIY band material and a spare pouch it comes out to $25 with free shipping in U.S.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice...It looks like a comfortable little shooter...Personally, I really like small frames

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooter! I like a smaller frame in the summer. Usually the axiom champ or jelly bean. But that plinker looks perfect. How is it with stout butter bands?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shooter! I like a smaller frame in the summer. Usually the axiom champ or jelly bean. But that plinker looks perfect. How is it with stout butter bands?


Butter bands?

I tested it out using double 3/4"-1/2" .040 tapers. That's enough power for 1/2" steel and it spread the stress out fine. With the braided lanyard it was no more stress than a full size frame.
The extra bit of thickness over 1/2" made it flex less too.

Right now I am just shooting single 1842 tubes and I barely feel them.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting it. Ordered one last night. A couple more and I'll have all those Polly's. There inexpensive and not a bad apple in the bunch. I've carried the champ the last few summers, amazing how a flip that small shoots so well. Looking forward to trying this plinker.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*use a little Hockey Tape ..wrap around the handle..does not take much..slight spiral wrap is all you need....The sling shot will not slip any more*

*I have done this to all my poly shooters from Simple-Shot.....Best too you my friend..*

*Oldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post, and thanks to old miser for suggestion of tape to keep it from slipping


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah thanks oldmiser, I didn't even think about.

The funny thing is during my year long search since I've been back into slingshots I tried the Maxim and the Maxim champ a long time ago. And those are basically Chalice handles with an Axiom fork. Those were the closest I've ever come to settling on a slingshot style.

Ibojoe I think the Maxim Champ is basically the Maxim version of the Axiom Champ. The first time I hit a bottle cap from 33' was with that.

But I guess I had to try everything out before settling on what works for me.

I just wished I had gotten one of those sweet hand hand made Plinkers that were on the site like 6 months ago.

Ah well. At least now I can concentrate more on "gittin' gud'" ...

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Well here ya go...excuse the blurry image..(got new camera) still trying to figure it out..OM*


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> *Well here ya go...excuse the blurry image..(got new camera) still trying to figure it out..OM*


Cool oldmiser. I had tried foam bat tape but it was too thick.

Gonna try the tape and maybe some Xflock on payday.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*The hockey tape nice & thin you do not need much in thickness...should be easy too find..most any sports type store ...*

*think a small roll is under 5 bucks....you should have enough to do say 5 shooters....*

*Note: the roll I got was 2" wide...so I split it length ways....*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for showing that. Plinker has been on my to-do list for a while.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention that tape is cloth...so it will be comfy & non slip grip

Oldmiser


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Loaded her up with double 3/4" x 1/2" TBG tapers and she's an absolute little marble chucking beast. Super fun.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I do enjoy shooting my Poly Plinker. After shooting it and my Hammer, I've not found the need to order anything else on the SS menu. I did just receive my promotional make your own tree fork bands. Still searching for that ideal limb.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Where were these products when I was a kid on the farm back in 1950?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAShooter: Those were the days when we still had the initiative creativity and imagination to make our own toys.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> VAShooter: Those were the days when we still had the initiative creativity and imagination to make our own toys.


We still do. Many guys here make there own frames in one capacity or another.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I keep hearing things referred to as "Adult" frames. Aren't they all? What makes it adult? Sweet frame too!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> VAShooter: Those were the days when we still had the initiative creativity and imagination to make our own toys.


I seen one guy on here make a catty out of a salad spoon before, another from a car piston! Takes some imagination and creativity to think that up haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> *use a little Hockey Tape ..wrap around the handle..does not take much..slight spiral wrap is all you need....The slingshot will not slip any more*
> *I have done this to all my poly shooters from Simple-Shot.....Best too you my friend..*
> *Oldmiser*


I use a piece of racing push bike tube over my thinner handled frames to stop them slipping, gona try some hockey tape I think 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Okay so us all growed up adult kids are being creative and making slingshots. But most of the young kids I see now have there fingers attached to a smart phone texting not making slingshots. Yep those adults kids making cool slingshots for themselves are the ones who grew up without the modern kid toys and learned to use their imagination....Well just what I said earlier.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Okay so us all growed up adult kids are being creative and making slingshots. But most of the young kids I see now have there fingers attached to a smart phone texting not making slingshots. Yep those adults kids making cool slingshots for themselves are the ones who grew up without the modern kid toys and learned to use their imagination....Well just what I said earlier.


You know who is to blame for that.....parents.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll agree 100%.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That thing about adult slingshots. Check the ID of the guy or gal shooting it. If their over 18 it must be an adult slingshot.


----------

